

Nikola Tesla Pitching Silicon Valley VCs - Irene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zngK13FMgXM

======
ohjeez
That made me laugh out loud.

------
ateeqs
Haha. This is awesome! :)

------
jpeg_hero
Infuriatingly accurate.

